# VLC replacement?



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

*IP4 - VLC replacement?*

I'm trying to get all my Apps back (see previous thread) but right now I need a replacement to VLC. What do you use for those windows videos you get in email from friends that the IP4 can't handle?

I'm pretty sure once I figure out how to get "Apps" back in "Library" it won't include my copy of VLC, right?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

For those windows videos in email, just load the free Flip4Mac player which makes Windows media play in Quicktime.

VLC can be downloaded here: VideoLAN - Official download of VLC media player for Mac OS X


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

rgray said:


> For those windows videos in email, just load the free Flip4Mac player which makes Windows media play in Quicktime.
> 
> VLC can be downloaded here: VideoLAN - Official download of VLC media player for Mac OS X


This is an iOS thread... Not Mac.

VLC has been removed from the App Store.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

rgray said:


> For those windows videos in email, just load the free Flip4Mac player which makes Windows media play in Quicktime.
> 
> VLC can be downloaded here: VideoLAN - Official download of VLC media player for Mac OS X



Nononononono, on my iPhone4, I don't have a Mac. I can't find those apps in the App Store.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Guys....


I NEED an app that works like VLC, for the iPhone4. I realize VLC is no longer available, am hoping I can get it back from old profile but it doesn't look good. Sorry, severely stressed after this disastrous iOS upgrade! :-(

What do you guys use in lieu of VLC on the iP4?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

OK, my bad... Apologies...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

yollim said:


> Guys....
> 
> 
> I NEED an app that works like VLC, for the iPhone4. I realize VLC is no longer available, am hoping I can get it back from old profile but it doesn't look good. Sorry, severely stressed after this disastrous iOS upgrade! :-(
> ...


VLC media player Alternatives for iPhone - AlternativeTo.net


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, so I selected Free and iPhone, 2 come up but Zumocast isn't available in the app store. Air Video is no good either.

What I want it to do is when someone emails me a windows video, I click on the file and it plays, EXACTLY what VLC did that Quicktime can't.

What da hell are you guys, sans VLC, using for this functionality? An Android? LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I think oPlayer is your best shot, but, you gotta cough up the 3 bucks.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

There's no chance I can get VLC back whenever Apple gets around to restoring access to my Apps, eh? It's not hardcoded in my account or something? LOL


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

yollim said:


> Okay, so I selected Free and iPhone, 2 come up but Zumocast isn't available in the app store. Air Video is no good either.
> 
> What I want it to do is when someone emails me a windows video, I click on the file and it plays, EXACTLY what VLC did that Quicktime can't.
> 
> What da hell are you guys, sans VLC, using for this functionality? An Android? LOL!


I look at the name of the file and then search for it in YouTube. If that fails, I question the sender as to content and search for that. I've yet to find any wmv attachment that isn't available as a YouTube. I might be wrong, but I suspect my friends think they are embedding YouTube in the email, but their email client is converting it to wmv.

This method works smoother in the long run than vlc does. I have vlc but after a couple of times, I quit using it.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

winwintoo said:


> I've yet to find any wmv attachment that isn't available as a YouTube.



Nonononononono.... these are personally made videos people send me in email. NO youtube crap. VLC worked BEAUTIFULLY, one click and ALL files played, wonderfully. Man, what a terrible day I'm having... nothing's going right! :lmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

yollim said:


> There's no chance I can get VLC back whenever Apple gets around to restoring access to my Apps, eh? It's not hardcoded in my account or something? LOL


Unlikely!

If you transferred purchases, I still don't get how it disappeared fro
iTunes.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

yollim said:


> Nonononononono.... these are personally made videos people send me in email. NO youtube crap. VLC worked BEAUTIFULLY, one click and ALL files played, wonderfully. Man, what a terrible day I'm having... nothing's going right! :lmao:


I wasn't aware that YouTube was crap. I use gmail so in the event that the method I outlined above doesn't work, I go to my PC and read the mail there and watch the movie.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> I look at the name of the file and then search for it in YouTube. If that fails, I question the sender as to content and search for that. I've yet to find any wmv attachment that isn't available as a YouTube. I might be wrong, but I suspect my friends think they are embedding YouTube in the email, but their email client is converting it to wmv.


With the number of videos I run on my web site over a year, I can say that there are hundreds of .wmv files people send me that are NOT available on YouTube. Most are prohibited on YouTube due to copyright claims by companies or the music contained in them is disputed as to rights. Also many are not available "in your country". A very common situation indeed.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> With the number of videos I run on my web site over a year, I can say that there are hundreds of .wmv files people send me that are NOT available on YouTube. Most are prohibited on YouTube due to copyright claims by companies or the music contained in them is disputed as to rights. A very common situation indeed.


I realize that Sinc, but you are probably not using an iPad or iPhone. If the original poster is dealing with the volumes of videos that you process in a day, he should perhaps rethink the tools he's applying to the task.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

winwintoo said:


> I realize that Sinc, but you are probably not using an iPad or iPhone. If the original poster is dealing with the volumes of videos that you process in a day, he should perhaps rethink the tools he's applying to the task.


The OP is dealing with personal videos they receive. I send my Dad & Mom a video of my son, there's nothing you've suggested that will find that video on YouTube or any other such service.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The OP is dealing with personal videos they receive. I send my Dad & Mom a video of my son, there's nothing you've suggested that will find that video on YouTube or any other such service.


So what did he do before he got an iPhone or iPad?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

winwintoo said:


> So what did he do before he got an iPhone or iPad?


Who cares?? It's not the point of the thread...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I use avplayer. I read up a lot on alternatives after vlc was removed (along with support and bugfixes). It cost some money but in my opinion, well worth it. It outputs to tv flawlessly and supports all the pesky codecs I've thrown at it so far. 

Hope this helps the op.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Never heard of AVPlayer before... I'm going to check it out.

Too bad you have to buy it twice, once for iPhone and once for iPad.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

winwintoo said:


> So what did he do before he got an iPhone or iPad?


I had an HTC Touch that could play .wmv files etc.... just FINE.  Many Apple people are clueless about windows and how ubiquitous it is... except with Apple.


----------

